# Back From Fredericksburg



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Just got back from the Fall Rally in Fredericksburg! What a great time the DW and I had!









For those of you who don't know the Texas Outbackers (at least the ones that have shown up so far), they are one of the greatest bunch of people anywhere.

We met some new Outbacker friends this time around---Herkdoctor and his family, Tim P. and his DH and daughter, Rob & Judy Outbackers, and Collinsfamily_TX and his mother, Alyce--it was great getting to meet them and to know them. And most of the "regulars" were there, too.

I just wanted everyone there to know how much I appreciate you taking the time to get together again and how much we enjoyed spending time with y'all.

We are so looking forward to the next one.

Mark & Tish

A few pictures from my photobucket.

More sure to come from some fellow Texans!

http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t61/msd...ly-Sep07009.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t61/msd...ly-Sep07008.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t61/msd...ly-Sep07007.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t61/msd...ly-Sep07006.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t61/msd...ly-Sep07005.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t61/msd...ly-Sep07004.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t61/msd...ly-Sep07002.jpg
http://i157.photobucket.com/albums/t61/msd...ly-Sep07001.jpg


----------



## lori26 (Jul 23, 2007)

That is great seeing all those Outbacks lined up in a row! We want to go to a rally and start meeting fellow Outbackers too. We wish we could make the one at Moonshine but we are doing a Halloween camping trip at Kings Mtn State Park. Maybe in 2008 we will make a rally. Thanks for sharing your photos though ...........next best thing to being there!

Lori


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm glad that you had a great time. It's very impressive to see all of those Outbacks in a campground!!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

And who says that you can't drink Beer all day and still focus a camera ---

LOL

Yep -- we had a great time -- the food was just tremendous -- I still can't believe how much BBQ and stuff we had and we had left over --

Anyway -- looking forward to the next trip already -- well i still need to loose the 10 pounds I gained to get ready for it...

PS - Hey -- how come you guys PhotoShop'd me out of all the pictures???...


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> PS - Hey -- how come you guys PhotoShop'd me out of all the pictures???...


Halloween's not for another 4 weeks! Didn't want to scare the kids too early.

You know, it's funny....I didn't take any "people" pictures, just trailers.

Mark


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Hi all,

Just got back with no major issues (and no flats, Outtahere! Looks like you are getting all of them for us!). I echo Mark's comments about a great bunch of folks! Thanks for letting us join in and the warm hospitality. Even the eye-grinding I got setting up Friday night--I needed it! HAHA. I can only say that the whole weekend far exceeded any expectations we had and has been the best trip yet. Does it just keep getting better?? Thanks Mark and Tish for a great job. HOORAY for Mark and Tish!!









Tim, May and Michelle.


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

We sure had a great time...except for the pull home. Just outside of San Angelo, Mary Alyce started saying "my tummy hurts". 15 minutes later were were pulled over to the side of the road with Momma and Grandma using every napkin and rag we had in the truck soaking up...what came up. I think I counted no less than 3 massive upchucks before I got the rig over to the side of road. Lucky we had the Outback! We took her into the camper, got her cleaned up in the tub and got her clothes changed. That car seat is going to stink something awful come tomorrow when it starts to cook in the sun though - which reminds me to go take it out.

If that weren't bad enough, we were in the TA on the North side of Big Spring and Micah was buying some crackers for Mary Alyce. Micah was reaching for her wallet to pay when Mary Alyce said "momma...my tummy...I going to be sick....BLEHHHHH!!!! Micah barely got her aimed over the trash can which happened to be right beside Mary Alyce. Micah picked up the trash can in one arm, a heaving Mary Alyce in the other (still somehow positioned right over the trash can) and said to my mom "Alyce, pay the lady." She shot the cashier and look and said "Ma'am, your trashcan and I are going to the bathroom". If it weren't my daughter suffering and my wife in turmoil it would have been uproariously funny.

We made it home about 6pm which was about what I figured - it took us about 8 hours total. I had figured that, just like the trip down, the truck would be slowing down and causing the travel delays. The amazing thing was that we had a tailwind almost all the way home so the truck did great and we made very, very good time. Hills that might have had us down to 50mph or so - we were able to usually pull 'em at 60! It was the unexpected illnesses that caused the delays.

Mary Alyce seems to be 100% better - I just ran into town and grabbed a few bags of Sonic and she downed a corn dog so I think we are good to go lol.

We are already looking forward to the next get-together!!! We had an *awesome* time and just really enjoyed the company. What I really want to see is who is going to try to trump Ghosty's awning light display!

-CC


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

Incidentally - when Ghosty pulled out - we followed a few minutes behind him. There was this big 'ole trail of "some liquid" coming from somewhere. Ummm....not sure what it was or where exactly it was coming from but it left a trail all the way from your spot to the exit of the campground where I lost the trail. On the big turn to the right up near the office, the "liquid trail" seemed to "slosh left" so I suspected it was a tank that was pouring out.







but you might check it out Ghosty. Heh. Kinda gross thinking about it.

-CC


----------



## Tex Ag (Jan 28, 2006)

We made it back safely and in pretty good time. Had a great weekend.

A big thanks to Mark and Tish for all the work organizing, and to Bryan for the help with my battery. We'll look forward to seeing each of you at the next ralley and hopefully a few others that missed this one (Ken, 5Fonts).

Keith


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Vicki and I made it back ok, but I yanked my trailer plug out while disconnecting. Yes I had disconnected it and hung it over the tailgate before driving forward. Unfortunately the plug connector hooked onto my ball hitch. 
I've got it hooked back up after cutting off about 8 inches of cable. Lights work but I'm not sure of the brakes. The wires were pulled from the wire nuts so I couldn't tell where all the black wires go.

Anyone with a 5th wheel willing to check theirs for me?

Regards, Glenn


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Well, we made it fine, minus one spare tire cover (I expect it's somewhere out on Hwy 290). I think we'll live without it.









Glad to hear everyone made it back okay. We had a great time...I know the boys liked playing with all the other kids. We are looking forward to the next one, but this one may need to be just with the two of us.









Time to start scouting the next location....


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

collinsfam_tx said:


> Incidentally - when Ghosty pulled out - we followed a few minutes behind him. There was this big 'ole trail of "some liquid" coming from somewhere. Ummm....not sure what it was or where exactly it was coming from but it left a trail all the way from your spot to the exit of the campground where I lost the trail. On the big turn to the right up near the office, the "liquid trail" seemed to "slosh left" so I suspected it was a tank that was pouring out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Could it be when the dump station line is just TOO long, there are other ways to empty the tanks??









Bill


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

I believe Ghosty always opens his water drain under the trailer and lets it empty on his way home.

Mark


----------



## Herkdoctor (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks so much for the great time. The girls had a blast! Can't wait until the next one









Scott & Michelle


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Judy and I made it back to Houston about 6:00 pm Sunday. We just didn't see any reason to rush home. We sure enjoyed meeting everyone at this great rally. Thanks mswalt and Ghosty for helping with my slide rail before we all left. This is the group of friends that I have gotten to know on OUTBACKERS.COM.
I am ready for the next rally.

Robert


----------



## bradnbecca (Feb 12, 2007)

ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS said:


> Judy and I made it back to Houston about 6:00 pm Sunday. We just didn't see any reason to rush home. We sure enjoyed meeting everyone at this great rally. Thanks mswalt and Ghosty for helping with my slide rail before we all left. This is the group of friends that I have gotten to know on OUTBACKERS.COM.
> I am ready for the next rally.
> 
> Robert


+1

We paid for an extra day and hung around and enjoyed the Hill Country. We got home very late Sunday night. We really appreciate all of the effort everyone put in and enjoyed the opportunity to just kick back and do nothing . . .

thanks again.


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Believe it or not, we made it home without further incident after a couple of false starts getting out of our space at the KOA. First attempt, forgot to raise the tongue jack - luckily the site was gravel, so it just dug in a little.







Second attempt, forgot to unplug shore line. More luck- had a crowd watching who made wild arm gestures to stop us. (This happens when you are the first to leave, much like the last to arrive)







Shoreline wasn't snapped, just came out of the plug without damage. Whew, we were nervouse on the ride home after such a rocky start.









But, we had such a great time. Outbackers are an amazing group. We can't wait for the next time!


----------



## proffsionl (Feb 19, 2005)

Here are a few photos from the rally...

Fredericksburg Pics

Enjoy!


----------



## Tim P (Jul 29, 2007)

Can someone post a group pic? (hope I didn't miss it somewhere). Thanks! Also, I need that recipe from the "jalopeno Lady"!!!!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Here is the group picture taken at the "TEXAS FALL RALLY 2007". The picture is in the gallery under members.
Hope to see everyone soon!


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey everyone! Let me try this one more time.

The picture. It is tn_gallery_5043_887_136073.jpg


----------

